# bli Paragon2 4-8-2 steam locomotive problems



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i bought a bli Paragon2 4-8-2. when i got it where broken of parts and missing parts witch bli replaced the parts witch was great . but i run dc for a short time. then got my nce power cab hooked up and then the 4-8-2 was stuck in dc mode. tried hardware rest didn't work at first. the a next day work with it it work fine .on dcc then smoke unit stopped working so bil send a replacement smoke unit. but now the paint coming off on the tender and pop off all the time. whats next? i never expected a $300 dollar to have so much wrong with it. i'm feeling disappointed with my first bli locomotive to be like this would you ? are you having problems with your bli Paragon2 4-8-2 steam locomotive if you own one ?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, I would be disappointed also with those problems. I hope your outcome turns out like mine did. last year I got a new BLI Y6B 2-8-8-2. Within the first couple days I had to send it in to BLI. Out of the box it ran like crap. It would run 5 to 6 feet and then stop,
the smoker poured smoke out from the bottom and not out the smokestack, The sound would run but not the motor. I had heard how nice BLIs were and I had got a piece of crap. I had to wait 6 weeks to get it back. I got a call from them and they said they found
no problems and that it was a fine engine. I was pissed and disappointed. When they called they told me the problem. Operator error. And it was. I had not plugged the plug
from the tender in all the way in the engine. I thought it was all the way in but it wasn't.
That caused all the problems. They sent it back to me, I plugged the plug all the way in
and now it is the finest engine I could hope for. I am not saying that is your problem but
I am saying when you get these problems worked out, you will love your BLI. I am sure.
They are fine locos. I have 2 of them now.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah i wish bli would just tell me to send it in for replacement


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd find your post rather easier to understand if you used some punctuation.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

is that better Cycleops?


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

union pacific 844 said:


> is that better Cycleops?


It is an improvement, yes


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

punctuation button on my keyboard only half the time so tend not to put punctuation marks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

union pacific 844 said:


> yeah i wish bli would just tell me to send it in for replacement


That's not going to happen. I tried to get them to replace mine, it was not a week old.
They will gladly repair or replace parts needed, but not replace whole loco. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok well its cost a lot of parts then because i found anther broken part and the bottom half boil frame is cracked


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That baby needs to go back. Can you return it to place you bought it? If not call BLI service and describe your problems. They will give you a repair number and have you send it in. Not much else you can do. It will probably take about 6 weeks. Mine did. That
sucks, but they will fix it or replace it. You pay shipping there and they pay shipping back
to you. If it isn't right when you get it back and it has to be sent in again they will pay
both ways. I sent mine in, waited 6 weeks to find out there was nothing wrong, it was me.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When you call them don't be a tough guy. No threats of running all their customers off.
Just ask for help.
I found them to be very nice and helpful. Can't ask for much more. Things happen. Later,
this will be your favorite engine.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

mopac is right, it really needs to go back. I don't know how consumer law works in the US but in the UK the supplying retailer is responsible for faulty goods. If the manufacturer is prepared to deal with you direct and repair it that's fine.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok im about to send it in and demand it replaced it them sending and sending more and more parts pretty soon will completely rebuild with a flaky paint job and last i run it it locked up on me only thing good about it it sound awesome for now anyway


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Again, just be careful how you "demand" anything, like mopac said....


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i been emailing them the just keep sending new parts out to me . but i might tell them i want send it in stead. and let deal with it and ask just to please replace it . i don't even care if the send a different road number or paint scheme . in the first place i order one with a oil tender but got one with coal tender from the seller instead with i didn't care about that anyway.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok bli wants me to send it in what should put in the letter with it when i send it in?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Politely explain to them what resolution you would like (complete replacement). Don't complain about their workmanship or customer service --and don't over generalize. "I am not happy with your previous attempts to replace ...." is fine. It expresses your opinion on this particular issue. "Your customer service is bad" generalizes to all their customer service. And don't even THINK of saying something like, "Your loco is a piece of junk and I don't want the crappy thing anymore." Well, you can think it, but don't write it.

As my father used to say, "You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar."


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

list the complaints you have with it when you send it in. You can ask them to replace it.
But it will be up to them not you. I believe if they can't fix it correctly or there is too much
to fix they might get you another one. Again, it will be up to them. Send your phone number also. They called me with questions when they got to my engine. I don't think
they have a big service center, probably just a couple guys working on them. That's why it takes so long. They told me they had no complete engines there, just parts. That's when
they didn't want to replace mine. I am sure they can get one if they decide to replace yours.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

mopac said:


> list the complaints you have with it when you send it in. You can ask them to replace it.
> But it will be up to them not you. I believe if they can't fix it correctly or there is too much
> to fix they might get you another one. Again, it will be up to them.


What is your consumer law regarding faulty goods? In the UK if an item is not "fit for purpose" the company who you bought the item from has to replace it. You have recourse in law to take them to a small claims court and if your case is proven they are ordered to give you another.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Consumer law in the US, for the most part, is under state, not federal, jurisdiction (with the exception of safety and environmental regulation).

Connecticut is a very consumer friendly state. A manufacturer is generally required to live up to the warranty provided with the item, and either repair or replace (usually their option) to "like new" condition. Connecticut has a very nice statute, known as CUTPA (pronounced "CUT-puh"), or Connecticut Unfair Trade Practices Act, which can essentially be invoked by the consumer to force a fair settlement and "level the playing field" of the average consumer against the large, well-funded corporate legal team. Not all states have such consumer protection.

Most companies are concerned with their corporate image, and will just do the right thing anyway. I've gotten numerous free replacement items just from calling a company and politely explaining what I felt was wrong.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok im in fairfeild il us but the repair place is in Ormond Beach, FL us not sure what Consumer law in the is


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You won't need consumer laws. BLI will do what is right. They honor their warranty.
If it needs a new body or a new tender body they will do it. Really the place you bought it from should replace it if it had broken parts when you got it. Well, unless you bought it from an individual and not a business. If BLI said send it in that's what I would do. They
will fix it or replace it. Problem solved.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

bli just emailed me and send it in and they will replace it if the have in stock


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok two and half month's later bli trains email about and my #7029 4-8-2 loco and their not repairing it but their replacing it with a brand new 4-8-2 with this one #7013 and i know the photo is #7017


----------

